# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Justine Munro

## grtech

Γεννηθείς στο Oakville του Ontario στον Καναδά. 26 ετών, ύψος 173 εκ. Είναι Fitness & Cover Model. Έλαβε την PRO κάρτα το  2010.




_Διαγωνισμός - Θέση_


2014 IFBB Arnold Classic - 10ή


 2013 IFBB Olympia Weekend - 8_ή
_ 2013 IFBB St. Louis Pro Bikini - 1_ή
_ 2013 IFBB Orange County Muscle Classic Pro Bikini - 2_ή

_ 2012 IFBB EVLs Prague Pro Championships - 1_ή
_ 2012 IFBB Houston Pro - 2_ή
_ 2012 IFBB Olympia Weekend - 8_ή
_ 2012 IFBB St. Louis Pro Bikini - 1_ή
_ 2012 IFBB Greater Gulf States Pro - 2_ή
_ 2012 IFBB Toronto Pro Supershow - 6_ή

_ 2012 IFBB MuscleContest.com Pro Bikini - 2_ή
_2011 IFBB Olympia - 10_ή
_ 2011 IFBB Toronto Pro Super Show - 3_ή
_ 2011 IFBB Pittsburgh Pro Figure & Bikini - 10_ή
_ 2011 IFBB Arnold Classic, Ms. International, Fitness International & Figure International - 8_ή

_ 2010 IFBB Fort Lauderdale Pro - 2_ή

_ 2009 WBFF World Championships - 2_ή
_ 2009 WBFF World Championships - 7_ή_

----------


## goldenera

Γιώργη, έχεις μεγάλο ένστικτο στην ανέυρεση νέων ταλέντων :03. Thumb up:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Αντε γεια φιλαρακι αντε γεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :02. Shock:

----------


## sobral

Στον Καναδά είναι από τις πιο γνωστές της κατηγορίας. Σαν αθλήτρια πολύ καλή, μ αρέσουν οι κοιλιακοί της κ οι τετρακέφαλοι της, σαν γυναίκα..γαρίδα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Fataoulas

> σαν γυναίκα..γαρίδα


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Xαχα, οχι βρε συ. Μια χαρα ειναι,   :01. Wink:

----------


## grtech

:08. Toast: 
Έτσι είναι κύριοι, περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα...  :01. Mr. Green: 
Αν και δεν θα με χάλαγε καθόλου κανα κιλό γαρίδες τέτοιου είδους.  :08. Turtle: 

Υ.Γ. Αμούστακες πάντα έτσι....  :01. Razz:

----------


## Blast



----------


## just chris

> σαν γυναίκα..γαρίδα


μαλλον κανεις πλακα...

----------

